# تقنيات التصنيع



## uhamad73 (12 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو من الأخوة الزملاء إفادتنا بأي مراجع بخصوص تقنيات التصنيع بشكل عام و من ثم تقنيات تصنيع الأطراف الصناعية و بارك الله فيكم، نرجو التواصل عبر البريد الالكتروني إن أمكن .


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

اضم صوتي الى صوتك


----------



## العلم الاخير (31 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع مفيد ومهم في ظل التطور الصناعي


----------

